# How to further insulate a converted attic



## ninak (4 Nov 2009)

Looking for advice on the best way to increase the insulation in our converted attic which serves as a bedroom and is freezing in winter, boiling in summer. There are crawl spaces down each side and there seems to be little or no insulation between the rafters. Basically the ceiling in the attic has been slabbed and plastered, but when you go in to the crawl space on either side and look up towards the apex you can see up between the rafters and could possible shove something or pump something up. As only the crawl space parts of the rafters are accsesable how should I go about insulting. I could cut up sheets of Kingspan or something and shove it up behind the plastered part of the roof from the crawl space in between each rafter. Though I would probably not get it to insulate the apex. Or should I look at blocking off the spaces between each rafter in the crawl space and slabbing with plaster board on to rafters exposed in crawl space and pumping cavity wall insulation up to the roof part that is not accessable? Sorry this is hard to describe. Any ideas welcome. Need to do something soon as its getting very cold.


----------



## galwegian44 (4 Nov 2009)

Ninak,

I'm no expert but I would think that blowing in some insulation material to these hard to reach places would be your best option, something similar to what is done to retrofit insulation in the gap between blocks on external walls.

You should go to the SEI website () and check out their recommendations, there may even be a grant for what you are talking about. Also, the ESB are prepared to do a free independent home energy survey if you want to get all aspects checked, check out [broken link removed].

Good luck.



ninak said:


> Looking for advice on the best way to increase the insulation in our converted attic which serves as a bedroom and is freezing in winter, boiling in summer. There are crawl spaces down each side and there seems to be little or no insulation between the rafters. Basically the ceiling in the attic has been slabbed and plastered, but when you go in to the crawl space on either side and look up towards the apex you can see up between the rafters and could possible shove something or pump something up. As only the crawl space parts of the rafters are accsesable how should I go about insulting. I could cut up sheets of Kingspan or something and shove it up behind the plastered part of the roof from the crawl space in between each rafter. Though I would probably not get it to insulate the apex. Or should I look at blocking off the spaces between each rafter in the crawl space and slabbing with plaster board on to rafters exposed in crawl space and pumping cavity wall insulation up to the roof part that is not accessable? Sorry this is hard to describe. Any ideas welcome. Need to do something soon as its getting very cold.


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Nov 2009)

Check out the Key Post: Attic Insulation and do a search for "foam insulation". There have been lots of threads on this topic.

Best passive insulation solution?? 
Comparing fibreglass insulation to solid. 
Foam roof Insulation; Anyone had it done?? 

Spray foam insulation - different types


----------



## galwaytt (6 Nov 2009)

ninak said:


> Looking for advice on the best way to increase the insulation in our converted attic which serves as a bedroom and is freezing in winter, boiling in summer. There are crawl spaces down each side and there seems to be little or no insulation between the rafters. Basically the ceiling in the attic has been slabbed and plastered, but when you go in to the crawl space on either side and look up towards the apex you can see up between the rafters and could possible shove something or pump something up. As only the crawl space parts of the rafters are accsesable how should I go about insulting. I could cut up sheets of Kingspan or something and shove it up behind the plastered part of the roof from the crawl space in between each rafter. Though I would probably not get it to insulate the apex. Or should I look at blocking off the spaces between each rafter in the crawl space and slabbing with plaster board on to rafters exposed in crawl space and pumping cavity wall insulation up to the roof part that is not accessable? Sorry this is hard to describe. Any ideas welcome. Need to do something soon as its getting very cold.


 
Well just remember you can't fill the space between your ceiling and the roof felt completely - you need to maintain an air gap under the felt, and this must carry out to the eaves. You may find that if you cut Kingspan into small enough pieces to get into your crawl space, and then into the space above your ceiling..........that they'll be too small to be effective, and in any case, difficult to fit. And, if there are any noggins between the rafters (say, where gable restraint straps are fastened on to), then you can't insulate up past those, either. A lot of work for dubious benefit. Would it be out of the question to suggest dry-lining the room from inside, with an insulated board ?


----------



## ninak (9 Nov 2009)

Dry lining from the inside not really an option. The head room is under six foot as is. I do seem to have a problem with filling with a foam of some sort due to having to leave that air gap. I think I shall try the kingspan and see how it goes. DrMoriarty I assume that the foam option you referred to would block up that gap also. It seems to be important to leave that gap.


----------

